# FP1 Clockwork mod



## sam.e.maciel

hey guys my phone has the new fp1 kernel/3g/4g modems..

i tired installing just clockwork mod as i have not found any roms based off of new kernel

im sure i can install infinity ep4 or the likes but am interested to see if i could keep fp1 and simply cwm/root/su this kernel.

i have used odin to flash cwm and can get into cwm recovery once but as soon as i boot into phone install-recovery.sh overwrites cwm..

any info on how to fix this (such as a method to remove/rename install-recovery.sh without root access)


----------



## shrike1978

You can just root by downloading this: http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip

Then you mount /system and flash it in CWM.

Nitro has a couple of roms available for FP1. A simple debloat: http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?657-ROM-Charge-FP1-Deodexed-and-Debloated-Versions
...and a debloated with a bunch of AOSP app replacements: http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?658-ROM-FP1-Deodexed-Debloated-with-Eclipse-AOSP-apps

The second is the base of what will eventually be Eclipse 2.0, but for now, it's still stock themed and doesn't have any of the tweaks yet...just the app replacements.


----------



## fmcfad01

2.0 is out on the eclipse site.


----------



## Mefloump

sam.e.maciel said:


> hey guys my phone has the new fp1 kernel/3g/4g modems..
> 
> i tired installing just clockwork mod as i have not found any roms based off of new kernel
> 
> im sure i can install infinity ep4 or the likes but am interested to see if i could keep fp1 and simply cwm/root/su this kernel.
> 
> i have used odin to flash cwm and can get into cwm recovery once but as soon as i boot into phone install-recovery.sh overwrites cwm..
> 
> any info on how to fix this (such as a method to remove/rename install-recovery.sh without root access)


The write up here is fantastic in explaining what you need to do to get CWM to stick if you want to be on FP1/rooted. Follow the instructions under #5.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23933466&postcount=1


----------



## mowbray1

the main result it seems is that we must buy root explorer as there is no free "root explorer"
there has to be another way to regain CWM and root if we please to.. as far as FP1 goes i dont care much for verizon even coming close to have a tracker on my phone. it seems the tool verizon installed has to be authorized by the user to use it but Verizon still has a right to see where you've been as to phone usages. nope i am free and plan to stay free..if i want something added to my phone..i'll make my choices ,not them..


----------



## JihadSquad

mowbray1 said:


> the main result it seems is that we must buy root explorer as there is no free "root explorer"
> there has to be another way to regain CWM and root if we please to.. as far as FP1 goes i dont care much for verizon even coming close to have a tracker on my phone. it seems the tool verizon installed has to be authorized by the user to use it but Verizon still has a right to see where you've been as to phone usages. nope i am free and plan to stay free..if i want something added to my phone..i'll make my choices ,not them..


ES File Explorer is 100% free. It does everything that Root Explorer does and a lot more.


----------



## stueycaster

I've been reading up on what's required to have FP1 that is rooted. I think I'll wait til things are a little more streamlined. I don't want to lose root then go through all of that to get it back.

I'm wondering if my Tweakstock, PB&J and FP1 radio is that much of a downgrade from the FP1 rom and kernel. My phone seems pretty fast to me. It doesn't score very high on AnTuTu and Quadrant but people keep saying those are bogus anyway. But is FP1 really a lot faster than Tweakstock?


----------



## fmcfad01

stueycaster said:


> I've been reading up on what's required to have FP1 that is rooted. I think I'll wait til things are a little more streamlined. I don't want to lose root then go through all of that to get it back.
> 
> I'm wondering if my Tweakstock, PB&J and FP1 radio is that much of a downgrade from the FP1 rom and kernel. My phone seems pretty fast to me. It doesn't score very high on AnTuTu and Quadrant but people keep saying those are bogus anyway. But is FP1 really a lot faster than Tweakstock?


PB&J is EP4 based kernel. The only problem I saw running it with the FP1 ROM is WiFi doesn't work. Eclipse 2.0 is awesome. Like it much better than GummyCharged I had been running.


----------



## Rememo

I was running Eclipse 1.2 and PBJ. I had a heck of a time figuring out how to "upgrade" to the FP1 kernel, but in the end it turned out to be fairly simple.
I installed the kernel from IMOSEYON, which allowed me to convert back to RFS. After that I was able to install Eclipse 2.0 and then the FP1
kernel.

For what it's worth Voodoo Carrier IQ found nothing on my current setup.


----------

